# What city has the highest rate of missing homeless/squatterrs?



## thelastwatcher (Jan 13, 2016)

I am traveling city to city looking for the cause of so many homeless disappearences.I had a friend disappear a year ago without a trace so I am tryng to get to the bottom of this. Plz if anyone in there travels have noticed ppl being taken,disappearing or heard rumours of ppl being taken on a large scale,let me know the city so I may find my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 13, 2016)

if its been over a year chances are the case is a "cold case" to whatever local police department had the case (if there even was a report done on it in the first place) basically meaning until new evidence comes up or a new lead on yer friend gets dropped in their lap they arnt looking anymore. unfortunetly there is alot of runaways and homeless youth in america and abroad that most law enforcement doesnt give much of a shit about it, even on a large scale. good luck finding yer friend.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 13, 2016)

You might like to make a post about your friend in the missed connections section of the forum. You never know somebody on here might know where your friend is. Good luck.

https://squattheplanet.com/missed-connections/


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 13, 2016)

Somebody recently posted in the "untrustworthy section" about some folks in NM who are apparently causing trouble for travelers. I can't vouch for the content, it seems a little surreal and scary at the same time. I hope your friend is just fine. But...it seems if you want to go to NM there is somebody there who is trying to do some work on her own:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...shooting-street-kids.26169/page-2#post-191526

***as for the question you ask in the title of your post, the FBI would be the agency with that info (along with the offending city). There really isn't a lot of emphasis placed on crimes against "homeless people", they only would have that statistic because they are huge geeks and keep stats on just about everything.


----------



## Art101 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know Boise had a rash of "odd" homeless deaths and disaperances a few years ago.


----------



## mightyb (Jan 13, 2016)

California hella sketch ive heard a couple people say theve seen people just get kidnapped


----------



## Babo (Jan 14, 2016)

People go missing left and right on Maui.. very strange.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 14, 2016)

.nvm


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jan 16, 2016)

I have been picked up by a guy who went on and on about preying on homeless in Austin, TX. Be wary in any area that has a lot of easy pickings for predators and an overwhelmed law enforcement staff ie northern california and the deep south. Mexico City I saw some scaary things.


----------

